# Mehrere Mikrofone an einen Eingang am PC



## kazzig (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe eine etwas außergewöhnliche Anfrage und ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen oder habt auch Ideen, wie ich folgendes Problem lösen kann.

Seit über 4 Jahren haben wir jede Woche einen Offline-Spieleabend (mit komplexeren Spielen, RPG, etc.). Meistens sind wir 3-5 Spieler und letztens kam mir die Idee einfach während dem Spieleabend den Twitch-Stream mitlaufen zu lassen. Von der Bildgebung haben wir verschiedene Optionen mittels Actioncams, aber beim Ton komm ich ins Stottern.

Am liebsten wäre mir folgende Lösung: Jeder bekommt ein kleines mini Headset mit Mikro und die Signale würde ich gerne am PC bündeln und dann an den Stream ausgeben. Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich dafür dann theoretisch 3-5 Bluetooth Empfänger an den USB Ports des PC hängen habe und alles einzeln abgreifen muss?
Eine andere Alternative, mit der ich mich evtl. anfreunden könnte wäre so etwas wie ein kabelgebundenes Raum-Mikrofon (wenn es so eine Hardware überhaupt gibt).

Wie wird sowas in der Regel sonst gelöst, wenn man den Ton von jeder Person im Raum qualitativ gut aufnehmen und an einem Ort bündeln möchte? Wir wollen das eher im kleinen Rahmen starten und nicht mehrere hundert Euro in das Equipment investieren.

Vielleicht hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp für uns


----------



## JackA (31. Januar 2018)

Wenn jeder ein eigenes USB Gerät hat (zählt für den PC ja dann jedes als eigenständig Soundkarte), dann kann Windows erstmal nur eines aktiv nutzen (egal ober Ein- oder Ausgabe). Mit Voicemeeter Banana kannst du aber mehrere Soundgeräte parallel von Windows ansprechen lassen. Soweit ich weiß, hat aber die Freeware nur eine begrenzen Anzahl von parallelen Geräten, da musst du dann die Vollversion kaufen, wenn du mehr brauchst.

Ansosnten ein Raum-Mikrofon, sowas ist kein Thema, z.B. nen Samson Go Mic mit Omnidirektionalen Modus zentral hinstellen, aber man hört dann alles, jedes Geklapper, Räuspern, Furze und co.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Januar 2018)

*Mikrofon:*
günstiges Nackenbügel-Mikro; z.B. the t.bone HC 444 TWS Nackenbügelmikrofon – Musikhaus Thomann
*Adapter:*
Mini-XLR Male auf XLR Male; HICON Adapter HI-X3MX3-MM – Musikhaus Thomann
*Soundkarte:*
vierkanäliges Interface; z.B. Behringer UMC404HD – Musikhaus Thomann
oder sechskanäliger Mixer; z.B. the t.mix xmix 1202 USB – Musikhaus Thomann

Das wäre die günstigste Variante, wenn man kein "Raummikro" platzieren möchte.
Wireless wird dann noch mal deutlich teurer.


----------



## kazzig (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Tipps! Das mit dem "Headset für jeden" wird wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach zu realisieren sein. Das mit dem Samson Go Mic war ein sehr guter Hinweis! Für den geringen Preis werden wir das damit auf jeden Fall mit der Kugel-Charakteristik testen. Wenn wir das Mikro außerhalb der Reichweite am Tisch befestigen, müsste es eigentlich klappen.
Alles andere wäre wahrscheinlich overkill für unser Vorhaben


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. Februar 2018)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *Mikrofon:*
> günstiges Nackenbügel-Mikro; z.B. the t.bone HC 444 TWS Nackenbügelmikrofon – Musikhaus Thomann
> *Adapter:*
> Mini-XLR Male auf XLR Male; HICON Adapter HI-X3MX3-MM – Musikhaus Thomann
> ...



Rein aus Interesse, wie würde den die Wireless Variante aussehen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2018)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, wie würde den die Wireless Variante aussehen?


Gute Frage. Von Wireless hab ich eigentlich keinen Plan 
Aber schau vielleicht einfach mal bei Thomann nach den t.bone Bundles. Die Transmitter gibts wohl auch einzeln.


----------

